# Russell Group Aviation's BF-109 E-4



## SloDown (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to see this BF-109 over the last few years flying at the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show in Ypsilanti, MI. This aircraft is owned by the Russell Group Aviation - Ontario, Canada. Unfortunately I have not found any history for this aircraft.....


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 9, 2008)

It is a BoB survivor flown at least once by Marseille he had one confirmed kill over a Spit in it, crashed on the beach in Calais repaired and flown on the Russian front it was recovered near Murmansk and restored
Now doesn't it sound better then the Merlin or those big ugly radials


----------



## SloDown (Sep 9, 2008)

it does have a unique sound.... however, the growl from the P&W radials (with the short exhaust stacks) on a B-25 is my favorite sound


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Great shots there SloDown, many thanks on sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 9, 2008)

Great shots slo and great info pbf... I didn't realise there was any 109's flying....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2008)

Great shots of a fantastic restoration Slo, thanks for sharing them, been wanting to see this bird for sometime; rare thing, the '109E!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Great shots of a fantastic restoration Slo, thanks for sharing them, been wanting to see this bird for sometime; rare thing, the '109E!


to some of you


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2008)

Grrrr!! PB, you lucky ............!!!!!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 10, 2008)

Man, if I could only see one of those things in the air.......

You lucky bastard.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice info Pb and nice pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pics man!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome shots


----------

